# Posts not being marked as read



## JoostinOnline (Dec 20, 2011)

If you look at a new post, it says it was posted 1 minute in the future.  The post is marked as read whether you read it, mark it as read, or mark all as read. It seems to take 1 minute before the post can be marked as read.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 23, 2011)

Anybody want to do something about this?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not seeing it.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 23, 2011)

Rydian said:


> I'm not seeing it.


Wait until a time when the site is really busy and refresh so you see someone's post right after they make it.  Read it and check for new posts.


----------



## signz (Dec 23, 2011)

They are posting from the future!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2011)

I also have had that problem ;s


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 23, 2011)

so... just wait a minute.... whats so hard?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 24, 2011)

jarejare3 said:


> so... just wait a minute.... whats so hard?


1) It's annoying when I want to clear posts but they don't get cleared.
2) Any bugs should be fixed.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2011)

Joost.

There is 1 fault in your signature.
The bunny his left ear is partially missing.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 24, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> Joost.
> 
> There is 1 fault in your signature.
> The bunny his left ear is partially missing.


I've tried to fix it but for some reason it keeps getting messed up.  I gave up after a few times.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2011)

Maybe typing it manually??

It's not fun watching bunny with half an ear D;


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody want to look into this?  I'm still getting post times listed 1 minute in the future, and I can't mark them as read until it catches up.

PS: My clock is synced to the internet.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 4, 2012)

I got the same problem now.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 5, 2012)

Now it's marking them as 3 or 4 minutes in the future.


----------



## prowler (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm guessing it's the server times.

They're literally messing up everything, even PMs.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 5, 2012)

Not sure how to feel about posting from the future.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 5, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> I'm guessing it's the server times.
> 
> They're literally messing up everything, even PMs.


Servers aren't being sync'd the "conventional" way, so the difference in time is wreaking havok here.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 9, 2012)

It's back.


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 10, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Joost.
> ...


Looks fine to me.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 10, 2012)

That's not related to this topic.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 20, 2011)

If you look at a new post, it says it was posted 1 minute in the future.  The post is marked as read whether you read it, mark it as read, or mark all as read. It seems to take 1 minute before the post can be marked as read.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 16, 2012)

Seriously, can someone sync the servers, or w/e the problem is?


----------



## Wizerzak (May 16, 2012)

I've also been having this problem recently. It's really annoying; the amount of times I've clicked back onto a topic just after I've left it thinking there's a new post to view. Also, it seems to be random as to when it decides to do this (though I haven't looked much into it).


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2012)

Now I'm having the same problem in my PM's.  I just replied to someone's PM and since it was sent a minute ahead, mine was put before his.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 18, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Now I'm having the same problem in my PM's.  I just replied to someone's PM and since it was sent a minute ahead, mine was put before his.



That's been happening to quite a few people, including me. Some members seem to have some mad time jumping powers.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> That's been happening to quite a few people, including me. Some members seem to have some mad time jumping powers.


Its a natural gift. 
But a real annoying one


----------



## raulpica (May 20, 2012)

@[member='tj_cool']

We need a bit of time syncing, maybe?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 20, 2012)

Ahaha, I get the same problem with Tapatalk for android. It also subscribes me to 5 year old threads. Mind you, how does one get a forum on tapatalk (As an admin)?


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2012)

IIRC a forum (server-side) plugin.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2012)

Why will nobody fix this again?  Is it really that hard to sync two servers?


----------



## tj_cool (May 22, 2012)

I ran an ntpdate on both servers.
But the problem is not syncing them, but rather keeping them in sync.


----------



## Shano56 (May 22, 2012)

Joosting stop hacking gbatemp servers


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> I ran an ntpdate on both servers.
> But the problem is not syncing them, but rather keeping them in sync.


Could you set up a script to sync them once a week or something?


----------



## Wizerzak (May 30, 2012)

It's back again


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 30, 2012)

I just received a PM two minutes in the future, responded, and my response was placed before the original, lol.


----------

